# DA Carson's millennial position?



## RamistThomist (Feb 3, 2013)

Has DA Carson ever identified his millennial position?


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 3, 2013)

I am pretty sure he was and still is an amil, I can't remember the source but that's what I've heard.

Here we go: Reformation Theology: D.A. Carson's Millennial Position


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 3, 2013)

It would make sense that he's amil. After all, he's really smart.

But we should remember that he's on staff at an institution that maintains premillennialism. TEDS is the denominational school of the EFCA. And the EFCA does not grant exceptions to their statement of faith. Indeed, a very good friend of mine was forced to turn in his ordination credentials because he could no longer agree with the word "premillennial" in their statement of faith. So don't expect Carson to be too explicitly forthright with his eschatological views until he retires from TEDS. After all, like I said, he's really smart.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 3, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> It would make sense that he's amil. After all, he's really smart.
> 
> But we should remember that he's on staff at an institution that maintains premillennialism. TEDS is the denominational school of the EFCA. And the EFCA does not grant exceptions to their statement of faith. Indeed, a very good friend of mine was forced to turn in his ordination credentials because he could no longer agree with the word "premillennial" in their statement of faith. So don't expect Carson to be too explicitly forthright with his eschatological views until he retires from TEDS. After all, like I said, he's really smart.



This is interesting. The EFCA I came from removed "premillennial" from their own statement and there wasn't kickback from the regional office. I think each area is autonomous in a way. As for Dr. Carson, I thought I heard R.C. once say he was historic pre........


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 3, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> The EFCA I came from removed "premillennial" from their own statement and there wasn't kickback from the regional office. I think each area is autonomous in a way.



Each is sort of autonomous, but ordination credentials are maintained at the national office. When my friend turned in his credentials the church received a lot of pressure to let him go, but they decided not to. So he's pastoring an EFCA church while not being ordained by the EFCA. Strange.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 4, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> So he's pastoring an EFCA church while not being ordained by the EFCA.


I know quite a few people who do that. If you hold to a congregationalist view of church government outside ordination really doesn't seem necessary since that power would seem to fall at the local level.


----------



## Douglas P. (Feb 4, 2013)

In These Last Days (These Last Days: A Christian View of History: Richard D Phillips and Gabriel N E Fluhrer (EDs): 9781596382510: Amazon.com: Books) Carson explicitly states that he is Amil.


----------

